# Hillier quote



## ModlrMike (22 Jul 2011)

Here's a bit of a tough one. I'm in need of a comment by Gen Hillier that ran something along the lines of:

"No member will be disadvantaged in their career because of an operational tour." or words to that effect. I can't find the source document in CANFORGEN or other general reference material. If anyone with a better memory than mine can recall the original document, I'd be much obliged.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2011)

As far as open-source media goes, I've checked the media a fair bit for the DIRECT, from-his-own-lips quote from Hillier on this one, but this is the best I've been able to find:  confirmed second-hand via  attributed quote from DG Conditions of Service - highlights mine:


> .... But as more soldiers incur disabilities serving their country, it has become more urgent to ask whether Canada has done all it should in return.  *In December (2007), Chief of Defence Staff Rick Hillier announced orders to personnel to apply policies more flexibly, allowing the injured to remain in the forces even if they must transfer to less physically demanding jobs outside the infantry.
> 
> The Globe and Mail has also learned that last summer, more quietly, General Hillier directed that no soldier injured in Afghanistan is to be released from the military without his express authority.*
> 
> ...


Source:  _Globe & Mail_, 7 Mar 08, quoted in militaryphotos.net (also attached if link doesn't work)

Hope this helps at least narrow down a timeframe around which to hunt for official docs.


----------



## benny88 (22 Jul 2011)

I believe the quote you're referring to was in his book "A Soldier First." Maybe you can find it in the library or find a pdf somewhere.


----------



## Sigger (22 Jul 2011)

I just finished the book. It is indeed in there. Last chapter I believe. I will find it when I get home tonight, if you would like.


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Jul 2011)

Sigger said:
			
		

> I just finished the book. It is indeed in there. Last chapter I believe. I will find it when I get home tonight, if you would like.



That would be helpful.


----------



## Sigger (22 Jul 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> That would be helpful.




WAIT OUT


----------



## Tollis (22 Jul 2011)

May be slightly derailing the topic but I just purchased the book on KOBO.  So far its an excellent read about half way through it.  If I come across the quote before its posted on here ill put up a page number for you


----------



## Sigger (22 Jul 2011)

Page 452

Hillier writes about a conversation he had with Lt. Simon Mailloux. Lt. Mailloux asked "Is there a place for me in the Canadian Forces?"(He lost his leg) Hillier replied: "Yes, there's always a place for an awesome leader like you, always".
After much praise for our troops he goes on to write: 
[quote author=General Rick Hillier]That's when I knew that we weren't going to release any of those wounded kids from the Canadian Forces. Previously, if a member of the Canadian Forces couldn't pass the physical fitness test, they were released from the military. I thought we just couldn't force these great people out of the door. Unless they asked to be released, even if they were severely wounded and didn't meet all the fitness standards, we were going to find a way to keep them. [/quote]  

Great book, great leader.


----------



## wildman0101 (22 Jul 2011)

More B/S
 Policies more flexibly, allowing the injured to remain in the forces even if they must transfer to less physically demanding jobs outside the Armoued Corp.
Jeesze I do believe that was said to me 85-86 by the career mangler. Tricky Ricky(Gen Rick Hillier
was a Captain (RCD) Germany) then so I know for a fact it wasn't him... ROTFLMAO.
Next thing I know POOF I was 3-b medical discharge/Disabled/Unemployable/ yada/yada. 
Finally after 25 year's of fighting with VAC I've won. Awarded under the New Veteran's Charter
1. Rehab-Apparently this mean's Vet/A is going to transistion me into civilian life from the 
Military(Gee-I did that myself), train me in a job compatible in someway/shape or form with re:
my Military qualification and find me a suitable job as a civilian...Damn I did that myself also. With my own fund's yet.
2. I also qualify for(under the new vet charter) which is now over 10 year's old. Loss of earning's
beneift. Apparently I will be recieving a check for said amount(undetermined as of yet for $$$
each month starting july 2011... Imagine my surprise. Oh joy. 5 year's down the road I'll lose all this any when I go on CPP and the F/N claw back kick's in... I'am so F/N thrissed I could puke.
End of rant.
Cheer's and best reagrd's
Scoty F/N B


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2011)

ModlrMike:  In re-reading the original post ....


			
				ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Here's a bit of a tough one. I'm in need of a comment by Gen Hillier that ran something along the lines of:  *"No member will be disadvantaged in their career because of an operational tour." or words to that effect.*


.... I'm wondering if these are the right bits you're looking for.  While I thought about wounds affecting one's career status, looking at this again makes me think of a tour just throwing a wrench into one's career progression in general.  Did we get it right?


----------



## ModlrMike (26 Jul 2011)

Hi Tony, it really was the latter application. It's a career situation I'm dealing with.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Hi Tony, it really was the latter application. It's a career situation I'm dealing with.


My apologies for heading down the wrong road - will hunt a bit.


----------

